# anyone familiar with fibercon?



## ladydaisy (Jan 4, 2003)

i just took a trip to the GI doc and he recommended i take fibercon daily to keep me regular. my body likes to go back and forth between C and D. he also recommended taking it at night because of it potential to cause bloating at first. (guess so you can't notice bloating while you're asleep.) my prob is: by the end of the day, i already feel like a balloon!! so won't the fibercon make it worse? i'm a little apprehensive about trying it. anyone else have any luck with it?! (so i know what i'm getting myself into?







) or are there other over-the-counter products that are better?


----------



## PAT HINGSON (Jan 16, 2003)

I FOUND THAT CITRACIAL WORKS WONDERFULY, YOU HAVE TO FIND YOUR OWN AMOUNT LEVEL. I HAVE IBS CHRONIC AND I TAKE 2 TABS OF CITRACIL A DAY.IT CAUSES NO GAS AND NO BLOATING LIKE THE OTHER FIBERS DO. HOPE THIS WILLHELP. LEARNING TO LIVE WITH THIS. HAS BEEN A TRIP....


----------



## Joanne O. (Jan 12, 2003)

I take two Fibercon every evening and it works well. I don't notice the gas and bloating now. It takes a little while to get used to it. I have IBS-D and it seems to help me since I do not eat a lot of fiber!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I used to take it with some success, but quit when I discovered that it had sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS) in it. SLS isn't a problem for everyone (at least I don't think it is), but SLS-laced toothpaste (very common) causes me canker sores. I got a little paranoid about what that might be doing in my tummy if it can cause canker sores in my mouth!


----------

